# French Cleat Wall Storage System



## thewoodwhisperer (Dec 11, 2006)

*French Cleat Wall Storage System*

http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A

A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


----------



## Junji (Feb 20, 2009)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


This is a great idea, I should make some for my shop too. Thanks!
By the way, I enjoy your video pod cast so much, thanks again from Japan!


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


really informative video….....I have always believed in the "kiss" concept.

thanks for the tip Mark


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


This is another nice tutorial, Marc. I am a fan of french cleat systems. I have all my wall cabinets in the shop and the garage hung via french cleats. I would like to add a couple of points to this. One is I would recommend attaching the cleats via lag screws when hanging wall cabinets due to the weight of the cabinets/contents and for attaching the cleats for other operations I prefer to use wood screws rather than drywall screws since drywall screws do not have the sheer strength that wood screws do. The other point I would add is when hanging cabinets to add blocking behind the bottom of the cabinet to keep it plumb.

By the way the "rugged" look is an interesting change. I am sure that Nicole has given her approval.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


Does anyone know the history of the French Cleat?


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


Speaking as an engineer, the first two screws in the wall-mounted strip are too low. Putting them low increases the pullout force on them due to "prying action". The one in the center (that appears at 4:24) is better. Conversely, the screws in the hanging strip should be set low, for the same reason.


----------



## thewoodwhisperer (Dec 11, 2006)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


"rugged" look - lol This was actually filmed months ago during our move from the old house. As you can see, I was a little tired. But I didn't let that stop me from making a video, lol.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


I used a French cleat to hang our mantel. Very simple. I also liked the fact that if you level the light cleat on the wall, the heavy piece of furniture will automatically be level.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


I think the french cleat system is the best way to hang anything on a wall, I use it on my clocks, instead of adding a block on the bottom to keep it plumb, I put the cleat inside at the top, this way it pulls tight against the wall.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


It works on most things but my piano fell off the wall when using one )


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


Jim, use more screws and glue


----------



## thewoodwhisperer (Dec 11, 2006)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


He just needs a smaller piano.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


I have always heard them called museum cleats. I have used them for attaching the tall cabs for bookcases to the wall. Also have used for a really heavy metal frame mirror my wife bought for the dining room.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


I have a 6-way surround sound system for my stereo and satellite system. I mounted my front and rear big speakers with French cleats way up high on the walls. Them puppys ain't going nowhere. Been there for 7 years in this house. !6 years in my old house. They work!!!


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


Marc,

Today seemed to be one of those days where everything lined-up. I was planning to put up a french cleat system before I saw this.

So I got a couple hours in and here is what I got done:

Almost 20' of cleats cut and hung.
I used some 1 by 4 that I had salvaged from the "work bench and storage closet" that the previous owner had built in the garage.

A couple hammers hung:

I got a third hung after this picture.

view of the hanger:

A hole in a scrap of ply. I drilled about 90 - 95% of the hole in the board and then removed some of the material to fit the handle.

My measuring tapes are up on the wall:


View of the tape hanger:

A couple mending plates with a spacer to set them off of the cleat. 
I want to redo it, I'm not 100% happy with it.

So a couple hours and 5 tools are on the wall. Several more to go.


----------



## thewoodwhisperer (Dec 11, 2006)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


I love it dude! So simple and so useful. Sure beats pegboard!


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


I'm thinking that I may add a third cleat.

I just need to make some more holders. "Up" next is the planes.


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


Thanks Mark.

That's a very cool idea. We have used French Cleats to hang our cabinets for years but I never thought about using them for adjustable storage.

For cabinetry we make the cleats four inches wide and put two screws (one above the other) in each stud. And we put a cleat at the bottom to keep it level as Scott suggested.

Since our cabinets are face frame construction we just make the end panels a little deeper to hide the cleat and it works perfectly.

One man can hang an upper cabinet without needing a helper to hold it while he screws it into the wall. Of course you always need a helper for other things but still…

I'm remodeling my kitchen right now and one upper cabinet is being remade 2" wider. I just left the old cleat on the wall to reuse since I know it's level and well secured.

Take care and thanks for posting.

Bothus


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


Hello Marc

I'm a french man and I think the French Cleat is a good system LOL

Bye


----------



## thewoodwhisperer (Dec 11, 2006)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


But can you solve the mystery of why its called a French Cleat for us?


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


Hello Marc

Sorry I don't know ….

I will seek

Bye


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


Hello Marc

The French Cleat is a piece of wood to keep or to maintain an angle of a cupboard or a cabinet

Sorry but my english is not very good

I hope I wish help you

Bye


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


Thanks Marc. A great tutorial for a great storage solution

Doug


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


Looks great,Mark.


----------



## Rick_Boyett (Aug 9, 2009)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


How well can this hold up lumber? I'm looking for a good system to stack a couple hundred pounds of walnut and mahogany.


----------



## thewoodwhisperer (Dec 11, 2006)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


Good question. I suppose it could work, but for some reason I don't feel really comfortable recommending it. Anyone else have thoughts on that?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


Some great tips. Thanks M arc for starting this tread.


----------



## Wood_Chuck (Feb 19, 2009)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


Marc,

Another great idea, and just in time too. I am re-designing my entire workshop!


----------



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

thewoodwhisperer said:


> *French Cleat Wall Storage System*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYGvyj4A
> 
> A French cleat is as ingenious as it is simple. It involves securing a strip of wood with a 45 degree bevel to the wall, and then securing an opposing beveled strip on the back of a cabinet or anything you want to hang. Its incredibly strong and versatile. Its a great way to hang cabinetry and as you'll see in this video, it can be used to make an awesome modular wall storage unit.


Great video. One thing that should have been mentioned is that if one is hanging cabinets then a strip also needs to be attached to the bottom of the cabinet so it hangs straight and not at an angle.


----------

